# waiting for uevents to be processed....

## WvR

Hardware: Lenovo Thinkpad X201i with a "desktop" profile. I use ~amd64 for the kernel, because otherwise the Intel i915 driver does not work properly. I have been using this system for about a year with Gentoo, and no real problems.

I recently upgraded to the newest Gentoo kernel (3.0.x on ~amd64). Since then I have a strange problem: sometimes, but __not__ always, the startup freezes at "waiting for uevents to be processed..." When this happens, I can use Ctrl+C to cancel the script. Startup then continues, and at the very last before the login prompt there is again "waiting for uevents to be processed...", but this time it always succeeds. Questions:

1. Is it a problem if I use Ctrl+C when the startup hangs? The laptop seems to be fully functional after Ctrl+C...

2. Are there other users with this problem? Since this issue occurs randomly, it is very difficult to debug.

3. I have two kernels, one with wireless enabled, and one without wireless. The wireless card is a Realtek, with the rtl8192se drivers built into the kernel. This kernel causes random freezes every once in a while. I first thought that the "waiting for uevents to be processed..." was due to the wireless problem, but __both__ kernels __sometimes__ have a problem starting up...

----------

## Jaglover

My desktop used to boot straight up until I added an IVTV card which requires loading firmware. Now I get noticeable wait while "waiting for uevents to be processed..." is displayed. Made me think it is loading firmware in background.

----------

## WvR

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> My desktop used to boot straight up until I added an IVTV card which requires loading firmware. Now I get noticeable wait while "waiting for uevents to be processed..." is displayed. Made me think it is loading firmware in background.

 

The problem is that when it freezes, it really freezes. I have waited for half an hour but it did not help. Because of the randomness, I suspect either a timing problem (hardware initialization), or somewhere an "unexpected" signal is triggered causing the computer to wait for an "allowed" value - which never comes.

----------

